# Kicker motor questions from A to Z



## ScooterMcgruder (Apr 22, 2016)

I just purchased an older 25' Sportcraft hardtop I/O. I am looking to put a kicker motor on her for trolling Lake Erie. No experience with bigger boats and no clue on what I need. There is a 2003 9.9 mercury long shaft 4 stroke tiller for sale, manual start, long shaft. I have been told to lock the motor in place and use the main motor as a rudder. I think it's a pretty standard motor from the pictures, not high thrust or anything. Tell me anything I need to know.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

I had same boat......used standard 9.9 for a few years to troll and then bought a high thrust yamaha T8. The high thrust motor seemed to keep the speed more consistent and required less throttle to push boat. The main motor can be used as a rudder as long as you are trolling with the wind/waves. The "rudder" effect of outdrive is better when trolling at higher speeds(1.7 and above). Electric start and power tilt are both very helpful when dealing with kickers on bigger boats especially if kicker is mounted on swim platform.


----------



## ScooterMcgruder (Apr 22, 2016)

The mount is on the swim platform. I can see the advantages of power tilt and electric start. Would going up to 15 or 20 hp be of any advantage? Wondering about added weight of the 20 on the swim platform, but it seems pretty solid. I saw the EZ-Steer system for around $275. Might hurt my feelings a little but I might spend that for better control.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

get one with seperate controls , you won,t be sorry. if you gotta keep leaning over adjusting things its a real pain, my boats not that big but I have remote steer remote trim/tilt and electric start, never leave my seat .to operate the trolling motor.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

You will not gain anything by moving up to 15 - 20 hp motor. Top speed will be the same with 9.9 or 20 hp because you are limited to "hull" speed of around 6 mph because kicker motor cannot plane out boat. Only gain would be added weight and more fuel burned. You might want to consider a kicker with an alternator to charge batteries while trolling.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I run a t8 high thrust Yamaha. Electric start and alternator allows you to charge batteries while you run. Power tilt keeps you from having to bend over the transom in tough conditions. The high thrust gives you better speed control. There are aftermarket steering systems like panther that allow you to steer with a remote. My concern is that if you are running the main engine anyways to get power steering, why not just throw out the bags and use it? I use a terrova bow mount to steer. I have run with my buddy who owned a 252 sport with a Volvo duo-prop. We used a 9.9 in the spring to slow down. It worked, but it was kinda limited as far as steering into the waves was concerned. As others pointed out the extra binnacle with the key and power trim are expensive but worth it. In my opinion the Yamaha high thrust is one of if not the best kicker out there. Suzuki is coming on strong too. Sadly I have described to you $3000 in gear


----------



## vtown00 (Aug 22, 2008)

Anybody mount their own bracket and motor? I too just got a new boat and in the process of installing a kicker, I have the motor and bracket, need the remote. I've just been cautions about drilling holes in the transom until I'm sure of spot. In the pic I just clipped it to the boat so it's not laying on my garage floor. It's too close to the main to stay just showing how I have very little options on placement.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Possibly switch sides and utilize that swim ladder mount? It can hold 250# human so the kicker would be ok, just need a better way of not letting it jump off! What ever you do, be sure to seal it well with 3m 5200 or even epoxy resin. Holes below the waterline need sealed perfectly to prevent transom damage.


----------



## vtown00 (Aug 22, 2008)

It's mirrored sides, I'm not using the swim platform then nobody could get in the boat. There's just as much space on the other side, just thought some others on here would have a similar transom/swim platform. The water line is very close to the bottom paint so should be ok to mount above that then seal it up.


----------



## vtown00 (Aug 22, 2008)

Gonna try and go for this look.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok here's a question.. why would you do all that by adding a kicker when you can drop 2 bags (1 off each side) stop you dead in the water and run off your big engine? Did it for 35 years on the big lake and with the big motor could put the boat where ever I needed it on troll upwind, downwind, 1.2 - 1.5, didn't matter..


----------



## vtown00 (Aug 22, 2008)

I've used bags and do not like them, I personally will not put that strain and load on my main motor. I've done it in the past and I've decided not to any longer.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm in the same "boat" as scooter- and it's hard to get any definitive answers from anyone.
25' older wellcraft, 9.9 yami w/hi thrust prop (not sure it's powerful enough) invested in the tr1 autopilot (not sure if it will keep up on such a big heavy high wind profile type boat)
But all I can do now is install all the components and cross my fingers.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

vtown00 said:


> I've used bags and do not like them, I personally will not put that strain and load on my main motor. I've done it in the past and I've decided not to any longer.


The bags plant you in the wind and you don't put any strain on the motor, your idling. To each his own.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

this way he has a safety net, if that big motor craps out.I like the two motor set up.


----------



## vtown00 (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck Peter, the TR-1 is top notch from what I've seen, let me know what you think about it.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

A 200 hp outboard costs $20k a kicker costs $3500. Seems pretty simple as to which one I want to put hours on.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I trolled with a 9.8 Tohatsu on a 9200# cat boat and it did just fine 0.9-2.5 mph. I would buy a Tohatsu over a Merc or Yamaha, Suzuki is also a real good engine. Harbor Side Boat Sales has a 9.9hp Suzuki used for sale 419-797-0004. I am not knocking any mfgs outboard I have had Yahm Merc and Tohatsu


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

That's encouraging to hear wajski. What was the steering set up on that big cat?
In regards to the kicker...


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

We put a TR-1 gold on our 4 stroke Honda 9.9 kicker and it moves our 25 foot Sportcraft with no issues, lot better than putting all those hours trolling on the big motor. Helps with fuel cost.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

How did it do in a good chop?
I'm gunna try installing mine this week my self. Hope I can get it done without any catastrophes...


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

It's not hard just take your time


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Petermkerling. I now reown the cat I lock the kicker in straight line and steer with I/os not running. TR-1 is the way to go if you don't want to steer from pilot seat


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I imagine that works real well for you on a more modern cat. I wish steering with non running I/o was an option for me. If it was I probably would have waited on buying the tr-1 and saved some serous $$. It's not an option cause I have the old power steering set up that requires the main to run to steer. So it was a panther electro steer or Tr-1.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

vtown00 said:


> Good luck Peter, the TR-1 is top notch from what I've seen, let me know what you think about it.


Finally got All the the new toys installed and working on the new boat, including the tr-1. The autopilot Was not as bad of an install as I thought it would be. Prob about 12 hrs total by myself. Prob took about an additional 3 hours to calibrate. Not sure if I got it completely dialed in but it was really calm this afternoon and I got it to keep a heading within 5-10 degrees. My old wellcraft tends to wonder a bit so I feel pretty good about it. We will see how it does in som wind/chop.....
On a side note I did catch 2 eyes today in about an hour &half solo after calibrating it!!


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Enjoy it good piece of equipment


----------

